# Did we all get t&h reacts?



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 10, 2021)

were we given the ability to react with t&h exclusive shit? i feel like i'd be too  if i were to guess someone gifted me it because why the fuck would you??


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 10, 2021)

rate me drink then


Spoiler



you can't


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 10, 2021)

i guess we can just see them then?? that's weird


----------



## NigKid (Aug 10, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> i guess we can just see them then?? that's weird


Fix ya shit null, you aren't our unpaid webmaster for nothing! 
I'm sorry please don't send your pigeons after me


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 10, 2021)

It's not just T&H. Six icons from the left is the administrator mega-award, which gives 1,000 reaction score to whoever receives it. Unless someone made us all admins, this is just a bug.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 10, 2021)

If you were gifted them, you would have "True and Honest" next to your name.  Null is just messing with the site.  I have 2 disagrees right now.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah, site is just being funky rn. If you are just a pleb account you only get this:


----------



## No Exit (Aug 10, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> If you were gifted them, you would have "True and Honest" next to your name.  Null is just messing with the site.  I have 2 disagrees right now.
> View attachment 2431980


Same, I can only use the regular one outside of a&h though.


----------



## Lobotomized_Chicken (Aug 10, 2021)

God I hate the fact that I can't use the "Respectfully disagree, but I still love you" reaction....


----------



## Sawrunner (Aug 10, 2021)

shoutouts to "Respectfully disagree but i still love you" for being the cutest reaction sticker


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 10, 2021)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Yeah, site is just being funky rn. If you are just a pleb account you only get this:View attachment 2432050


Fair enough. I didn't want to try using them, since I didn't, you know, pay for them.


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 10, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> i guess we can just see them then?? that's weird



I wish I was T&H


----------



## Apis mellifera (Aug 10, 2021)

I wanted to use the cute pink disagree sticker. Now I'm sad.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Aug 10, 2021)

All I want is drink reacts


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 10, 2021)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> All I want is drink reacts



I'm broke, so I'll give you a rainbow sticker instead.


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 10, 2021)

$20 for a fucking drink. What has the world come to?


----------



## Vingle (Aug 10, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> If you were gifted them, you would have "True and Honest" next to your name.  Null is just messing with the site.  I have 2 disagrees right now.
> View attachment 2431980


Guess I learn something new everyday as a newfag. I learned that, I'm in fact not special for seeing fancy admin stickers. I'm not an upcoming admin


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 10, 2021)

yeah like how sometimes the cheevo trophy pops up


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 10, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> Fair enough. I didn't want to try using them, since I didn't, you know, pay for them.


What's Null going to do, ban you because he fucked his own website and that let you updoot a post with a silly sticker you wouldn't get normally?


----------



## Next Task (Aug 10, 2021)

Big Ruski said:


> $20 for a fucking drink. What has the world come to?


$20 for unlimited drinks ... but you can only give them to other people.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 10, 2021)

It's like being taunted, we can see it, but when you click on it, "permission denied".


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 2, 2021)

god fucking dammit null not again


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 2, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> god fucking dammit null not again


It's such a blue ball


----------



## Gimmick Account (Dec 2, 2021)

This happened a couple months ago and I was delighted to give out beverages again until they vanished five minutes later. One cocktease is maybe an accident, if it keeps happening it's a fetish

Edit: I didn't look at the dates, hello ancestors from august


----------



## zero-who (Dec 2, 2021)

I honestly like having both the Disagree and Respectfully Disagree, but I Still Love You stickers. I hope when Null fixes the reacts, he keeps that part.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Dec 2, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> I honestly like having both the Disagree and Respectfully Disagree, but I Still Love You stickers. I hope when Null fixes the reacts, he keeps that part.


Same. That, and Lunacy.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Dec 29, 2021)

somecryptoneet said:


> It's like being taunted, we can see it, but when you click on it, "permission denied".


----------



## WebLurker (Dec 29, 2021)

Aww, I thought I was given a gift.  I can't use the new stickies


----------



## somecryptoneet (Dec 29, 2021)

Sad


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 29, 2021)

WebLurker said:


> Aww, I thought I was given a gift.  I can't use the new stickies


What sticker do you want? I'll give you that sticker to your next reply.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 29, 2021)

kill me


----------



## King Fructose (Dec 30, 2021)

Maybe null is teasing us so that we are more inclined to get T&H


----------



## WebLurker (Dec 30, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> What sticker do you want? I'll give you that sticker to your next reply.


Thanks fren! The 'simper fidelis' one just looks cool.  ^-^


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 30, 2021)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> It's such a blue ball


Don't you fucking dare

blue waffle


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jan 9, 2022)

wh
WHAT


----------

